# Whizzer Guys



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 2, 2016)

ARE THEIR ANY WHIZZER GUYS ON THE CABE THAT KNEW ABOUT BOB BAKER?
BOB BAKER PRODUCED A UNIQUE SET OF NEWS LETTER TYPE ON WHIZZER TIPS
ABOUT 10 TO 20 YEARS AGO. HE WAS A MASTER OF WHIZZER KNOWLEDGE.
DO ANY OF YOU REMEMBER BOB BAKER?


----------



## lee friend (Mar 2, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> ARE THEIR ANY WHIZZER GUYS ON THE CABE THAT KNEW ABOUT BOB BAKER?
> BOB BAKER PRODUCED A UNIQUE SET OF NEWS LETTER TYPE ON WHIZZER TIPS
> ABOUT 10 TO 20 YEARS AGO. HE WAS A MASTER OF WHIZZER KNOWLEDGE.
> DO ANY OF YOU REMEMBER BOB BAKER?




Yes, Bob was a great guy and one of the most knowledgeable Whizzer men I ever knew.
I used too see him every year at the Vintage Motorbike Club Meet in Portland Indiana.
I still have his book on the history of the Whizzer Company and many  of the news letters he wrote.


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 2, 2016)

I remember Bob, although I am not really a whizzer guy. If I remember well he lived in Rockton, Illinois? Before Rockton I think he was in Bollingbrook? I used to get the newsletter. He passed a long time ago I think of some sort of brain cancer? i still have a lot of the newsletters and I look through them once in awhile.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have all the old newsletters. He was a great source of information.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 3, 2016)

I BOUGHT ONE OF HIS REBUILT WHIZZER MOTORS, BUT NEVER GOT TO
USE IT BECAUSE OF MY HEALTH.
I DO HAVE ALL SIXTY OF BOB'S NEWS LETTERS 1ST TO LAST.
I COULD SELL COMPLETE IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED.
EMAIL DIRECT IF INTERESTED. wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 4, 2016)

I met him in the late '90's at the Portland meet... I still thumb through his newsletter on a regular basis.


----------

